# Κητώδη



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 

Κατέφθασε κι άλλο ντοκιμαντέρ, όπου αναφέρονται οι κοινές ονομασίες διαφόρων κητωδών. 
Καταθέτω τα ευρήματά μου προς επιβεβαίωση, απόρριψη ή διόρθωση:

*Sperm Whale (Physeter macrocephalus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperm_Whale*
*http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=62723&postcount=2*
*Φυσητήρας*

*Blue whale (Balaenoptera musculus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_whale*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A6%CE%AC%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B9%CE%BD%CE%B1
*Γαλάζια φάλαινα*

*Humpback Whale (Megaptera novaeangliae)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humpback_Whale*
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=el&ihmlang=el&lng1=el,en&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=461714:cs&page=
*Μεγάπτερη **φάλαινα*

*Fin whale (Balaenoptera physalus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fin_whale*
*Πτεροφ**άλαινα*

*Orca, killer whale **(Orcinus orca)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orca*
*Όρκα**, **δολοφόνος **φάλαινα*

*Common Dolphin (Delphinus delphis)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_dolphin*
*Κοινό** (βραχ**ύρρυγχο**) **δελφίνι*

*Bottlenose Dolphin (Tusiops truncatus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bottlenose_Dolphin*
*Ρινοδέλφινο*

*West Indian Manatee (Trichechus manatus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichechus_manatus*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μανάτος
*Μανάτος (των Δυτικών Ινδιών)*

*Sirenians*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirenian*
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σειρηνοειδή
*Σειρηνοειδή*

*Baleen whale*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baleen_whale*
*Φάλαινες με μπαλένες (**μυστακοκητώδη*)

*Krill*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krill*
*κριλ*

*Shearwater **bird*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shearwater*
*Μύχος ή Κέφος (Puffinus yelkouan, *_Yelkouan Shearwater, Schwarzchnabelsturmtaucher*) και Αρτέμης **ή Αρτένα (Calonectris diomedea, *__Cory's Shearwater, Gelbschnabelsturmtaucher*) στην *_*Ελλάδα*
*Βρίσκω Ρυνοτρυπίδες,** αλλά μόνο για τα **Procellariidae.*

*Beluga (Delphinapterus leucas)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beluga_(whale)*
http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ασπροδέλφινο
*Ασπροδέλφινο **ή **άσπρη **φάλαινα**;*

*Short-Finned Pilot Whale (Globicephala macrorhynchus)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short-Finned_Pilot_Whale*
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1089373
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+E-2009-4259+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL
*Το βρίσκω ως Μαυροδέλφινο, αλλά αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο **Globicephala **melas.*

*Southern Right Whale **(Eubalaena australis)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_Right_Whale*
*Φάλαινα του Νότου;*

*Northern Atlantic** right whale (Eubalaena glacialis)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Atlantic_Right_Whale*
*Φάλαινα **Β**. **Ατλαντικού**;*

*Spotted**Dolphin** (**Stenella **frontalis**)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenella_frontalis*
*;;;*

*Μήπως μιλάει κανείς φαλαινέζικα; :)*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2010)

Την beluga την βρίσκω φάλαινα μπελούγκα.

Στικτό δελφίνι δεν βρίσκω, αλλά έχει στικτά σκυλόψαρα, στικτές χελώνες. Μήπως;
Ιστότοπος γι απαρατήρηση κητωδών: http://www.spotadolphin.gr/intro.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Όταν ο Πάπυρος χωρίζει τις φάλαινες στα γένη _Μπαλαίνα_, _Νεομπαλαίνα_ και _Ευμπαλαίνα_ (αντί για _Φάλαινα_, _Νεοφάλαινα_ και _Ευφάλαινα_) ή τα _Φαλαινόπτερα / Balaenoptera_ γίνονται _Μπαλαινόπτερα_, παραγνωρίζει δηλαδή την πιθανότατη προέλευση της λατινικής _ballaena_ από την ελληνική φάλαινα (ίσως μέσω ιλλυρικών, λένε τα ετυμολογικά μας), είναι φανερό ότι δεν υπάρχει μεγάλο περιθώριο για συνεργασία. 

Η _φάλλαινα_ (με δύο –_λ_– που έγιναν ένα και στα ελληνικά και στα λατινικά) βγήκε, λένε, από τον _φαλλό_, ίσως λόγω ομοιότητας στο σχήμα — όχι στο μέγεθος. 

Η _*baleen whale*_ είναι _μυστακοκήτος_ ή _*μπαλενοφάλαινα*_. Λέει στη βίκι:
The taxonomic name Mysticeti apparently derives from a transmission error in early copies of Aristotle's Historia Animalium in which "ο μυς το κητος" ("the whale known as 'the mouse' or 'Gutter whale' ") was mistakenly run together as "ο μυστικήτος" ("the Mysticetus"). An alternate name for the suborder is Mystacoceti (from Greek μύσταξ "moustache" + κητος "whale").

Για την _μπαλενοφάλαινα_, δες:
http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EYPeZL2yVqg=&tabid=561
(Θα ανεβάσω καλό κομμάτι του σε λίγο.)

Για τις ευφάλαινες και άλλα κητώδη πάω να «βουρτσίσω» τα φαλλικά φαλαινέζικά μου.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

*Spotted**Dolphin** (**Stenella **frontalis**)*
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stenella_frontalis*

*Στενέλα, κν. στικτό δελφίνι.*


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Έχω πρόβλημα με τη σειρά _δολοφόνος φάλαινα_. Έτσι γραμμένο, μπορεί να σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: (α) ότι το _δολοφόνος_ είναι επίθετο άρα μπορούμε να πούμε «η δολοφόνος μάνα» αντί για «η μάνα δολοφόνος». Και να κλίνεται και στη δημοτική, «οι δολοφόνες φάλαινες» που γράφει και κάποιος.
(β) Αν είναι παραθετικό σύνθετο, σημαίνει ότι έχουμε έναν δολοφόνο που είναι φάλαινα.

Το συνηθισμένο (έχει και περισσότερα ευρήματα) είναι *η φάλαινα-δολοφόνος*, πληθ. *οι φάλαινες-δολοφόνοι*. Όταν του βάζουμε ενωτικό, δένουμε και το γάιδαρό μας. Μήπως όμως είναι πολύ συντηρητικά αυτά που λέω;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Oct 11, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έχω πρόβλημα με τη σειρά _δολοφόνος φάλαινα_. Έτσι γραμμένο, μπορεί να σημαίνει δύο πράγματα: (α) ότι το _δολοφόνος_ είναι επίθετο άρα μπορούμε να πούμε «η δολοφόνος μάνα» αντί για «η μάνα δολοφόνος». Και να κλίνεται και στη δημοτική, «οι δολοφόνες φάλαινες» που γράφει και κάποιος.
> (β) Αν είναι παραθετικό σύνθετο, σημαίνει ότι έχουμε έναν δολοφόνο που είναι φάλαινα.
> 
> Το συνηθισμένο (έχει και περισσότερα ευρήματα) είναι *η φάλαινα-δολοφόνος*, πληθ. *οι φάλαινες-δολοφόνοι*. Όταν του βάζουμε ενωτικό, δένουμε και το γάιδαρό μας. Μήπως όμως είναι πολύ συντηρητικά αυτά που λέω;



και η πλάκα είναι ότι η φάλαινα-δολοφόνος είναι στην πραγματικότητα δελφίνι...
συγγνώμη για την επίδειξη γνώσεων


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)

Η λέξη δολοφόνος κοντά στη φάλαινα (καλά, δελφίνι  δεν μου πάει ούτως ή άλλως - όταν έχουμε δόλο στον φόνο, ο συνήθης ύποπτος είναι ο άνθρωπος - αλλά τι να κάνουμε που καθιερώθηκε; 
Θα προτιμήσω τη φάλαινα-δολοφόνο, για να δέσω το δελφίνι γάιδαρό μου, όπου δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω.

Για το spotted dolphin, το στικτό υπέθετα λογικά, αλλά με 47 είδη που έχω συνολικά, έχασα και τ' αβγά και τα πασχάλια, παρότι τα περισσότερα είναι θηλαστικά, και το Πάσχα δυστυχώς αργεί. 

Η πλάκα είναι ότι στις σελίδες από μεταφραστήρια εμφανίζεται ως _*επισημασμένο*,_ ενώ οι δύο right whales (ευφάλαινες) γίνονται _*σωστές φάλαινες*_, λες και όλες οι άλλες είναι σφάλματα της φύσης! 

Για την εξάσκηση στα φαλαινέζικα (πριν κλείσουμε τις δυο τρεις εκκρεμότητες που έμειναν):


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Έχω μπλέξει με άλλα και δεν έχω επιστρέψει, αλλά να πω ότι, όταν έχουμε *ευφάλαινες*, και ο ένας γράφει _ευμπαλαίνες_ και ο άλλος (η Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως που ανέφερα παραπάνω) προτιμά να τις αφήνει αμετάφραστες («φάλαινα right»), είμαι σε φάση να τους στολίσω παρά να ψάξω παρακάτω. Αλλά, οψόμεθα ες... φιλιππικούς.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Πρέπει να ομολογήσω πάντως ότι στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως με γοήτευσε το *φαλαίνιο*. Γράφει: «μπαλενοφάλαινα» σημαίνει οποιαδήποτε φάλαινα έχει μπαλένα ή φαλαίνιο στο στόμα, δηλ. οποιαδήποτε άλλη φάλαινα εκτός από την οδοντωτή φάλαινα (toothed whale)».

Το _φαλαίνιο_ το πρωτοβλέπεις στα λεξικά του Βυζάντιου, τα γαλλικά ή εδώ (στο λεξικό της ελληνικής διαλέκτου), σε άλλα παλιά λεξικά ή στο Αντιλεξικό εδώ. Δεν έπιασε σαν εξελληνισμός της μπαλένας και της μπανέλας — που το ΛΝΕΓ θέλει να τη γράφουμε _μπαναίλα_ για να θυμίζει τη _φάλαινα_, ακόμα και μετά τον αναγραμματισμό. Μα, αν θέλαμε να μας θυμίζει τη φάλαινα αυτό το κοκαλάκι, δεν το λέγαμε και _φαλαίνιο_;


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Ωραίο το φαλαίνιο και με βάζεις σε πειρασμό, αλλά διστάζω να το αποτολμήσω σ' αυτά εδώ. Παραδίδω αύριο το μεσημέρι και μέχρι τότε δεν προλαβαίνω να το πω αρκετές φορές ώστε να το χωνέψω καλά. 
Κι αν μου σταθεί στον λαιμό, όπως η Ντόρι και ο Μάρλιν στον λαιμό της φάλαινας; ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

*Beluga (Delphinapterus leucas)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beluga_(whale)
Ασπροδέλφινο ή άσπρη φάλαινα;*

Για το _δελφινόπτερο_: *άσπρη φάλαινα* ή *λευκή φάλαινα*, για να θυμίζει τον Μόμπι Ντικ. Καλύτερα από το _ασπροδέλφινο_. Τη σκέτη _μπελούγκα_ τη φοβάμαι επειδή έχουμε τον οξύρρυγχο μπελούγκα, που φτιάχνει το χαβιάρι. Καλύτερα να μη θεωρηθεί ότι η φάλαινα μάς δίνει και χαβιάρι. Πάει, θα τις εξολοθρεύσουν ακόμα πιο γρήγορα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2010)

Short-Finned Pilot Whale (Globicephala macrorhynchus)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short-Finned_Pilot_Whale
Το βρίσκω ως Μαυροδέλφινο, αλλά αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο Globicephala melas.

Αυτόν κάν' τον *σφαιροκέφαλο* (_μακρόρρυγχο_).


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Aye aye, Captain Ahab!

Oy, mate, "white *whale"* says the captain. 
Leave that beluga for the silkarses and the dolphins alone, or else I'll adorn your neck with an albatross!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 12, 2010)

Sperm Whale (Physeter macrocephalus) - Φυσητήρας ΟΚ

Blue whale (Balaenoptera musculus) - Γαλάζια φάλαινα ΟΚ

Humpback Whale (Megaptera novaeangliae) - Μεγάπτερη φάλαινα ΟΚ
και Καμπουρωτή Φάλαινα (από το ΕΚΒΥ)

Fin whale (Balaenoptera physalus) - Πτεροφάλαινα ΟΚ

Orca, killer whale (Orcinus orca) - Όρκα
Αποφεύγω το "δολοφόνος φάλαινα" για τους λόγους που ειπώθηκαν. Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει η κοινή ονομασία killer whale για το ζώο αυτό, αφού στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει, ποιος ο λόγος να την δημιουργήσουμε εμείς? Το όρκα φτάνει και περισσεύει.

Common Dolphin (Delphinus delphis) - Κοινό δελφίνι ΟΚ

Bottlenose Dolphin (Tusiops truncatus) - Ρινοδέλφινο ΟΚ

Baleen whale - Φάλαινες με μπαλένες (μυστακοκητώδη)
Μυστακοκήτη, ακούγεται πιο "εύκολο".

Krill - κριλ ΟΚ

Shearwater bird - Μύχος ή Κέφος (Puffinus yelkouan, Yelkouan Shearwater, Schwarzchnabelsturmtaucher) και Αρτέμης ή Αρτένα (Calonectris diomedea, Cory's Shearwater, Gelbschnabelsturmtaucher) στην Ελλάδα
Κέπφος, όχι Κέφος. Αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Το Αρτένα πρώτη μου φορά το ακούω. Δες παρακάτω:

Αρτέμης (Calonectis domedea Cory's Shearwater
Αιθαλόμυχος (Puffinus gravis) Great Shearwater
Τρανόμυχος (Puffinus griseus) Sooty Shearwater 
Μύχος (Puffinus Puffinus) Manx Shearwater

Βρίσκω Ρυνοτρυπίδες, αλλά μόνο για τα Procellariidae.
Η οικογένεια Procellariidae λέγεται "θυελλοδύτες και θυελλοπούλια", μπορείς να μιλήσεις λοιπόν για "*Θυελλοπούλια*" ή για "*μύχους και αρτέμηδες*".

Beluga (Delphinapterus leucas) - Ασπροδέλφινο ή άσπρη φάλαινα;
Μπελούγκα, Λευκή φάλαινα.

Short-Finned Pilot Whale (Globicephala macrorhynchus)
Το βρίσκω ως Μαυροδέλφινο, αλλά αυτό αντιστοιχεί στο Globicephala melas.
Τροπικό μαυροδέλφινο 

Τα άλλα δυστυχώς δεν τα ξέρω και βλέπω ότι δεν προλαβαίνω και να τα ψάξω.
Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω άλλα είδη:
black right whale - Αρκτοφάλαινα
Greenland right whale - Φάλαινα των πάγων (και όχι π.χ. φάλαινα της Γροιλανδίας)
που δείχνει ότι τα πράματα δεν είναι πάντα τόσο προφανή.

Πηγές μου είναι το βιβλίο "Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας της Κύπρου και της Ευρώπης" έκδοση της Ελληνικής Ορνιθολογικής Εταιρείας" και το παλιότερο "Τα πουλιά της Ελλάδας και της Ευρώπης" που τα έχει σε 4 γλώσσες, το βιβλίο "Θηλαστικά και ερπετά της Ελλάδας" από το Πανεπιστήμιο Πάτρας καιτο Μουσείο Γουλανδρή, και προσωπικές επικοινωνίες με το Ελληνικό Κέντρο Βιιοτόπων Υγροτόπων.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2010)

Αρτέμης ή Αρτένα και Κέπφος ή Κέφος: http://www.ornithologiki.gr/page_cn.php?tID=1125&aID=85
Κέφος: http://www.iraklia.gr/grev-birds.html


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2010)

*Κέπφος* στον Αριστοτέλη. Υπάρχει τοπική ονομασία *κέφος*, που είναι παραφθορά. Γενικότερα χρησιμοποιείται ο _μύχος_, όπως είπε κι η Αόρατη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! :) 
Call me Ishmael - Orson Welles​


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρέπει να ομολογήσω πάντως ότι στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως με γοήτευσε το *φαλαίνιο*. Γράφει: «μπαλενοφάλαινα» σημαίνει οποιαδήποτε φάλαινα έχει μπαλένα ή φαλαίνιο στο στόμα, δηλ. οποιαδήποτε άλλη φάλαινα εκτός από την οδοντωτή φάλαινα (toothed whale)».
> 
> Το _φαλαίνιο_ το πρωτοβλέπεις στα λεξικά του Βυζάντιου, τα γαλλικά ή εδώ (στο λεξικό της ελληνικής διαλέκτου), σε άλλα παλιά λεξικά ή στο Αντιλεξικό εδώ. Δεν έπιασε σαν εξελληνισμός της μπαλένας και της μπανέλας — που το ΛΝΕΓ θέλει να τη γράφουμε _μπαναίλα_ για να θυμίζει τη _φάλαινα_, ακόμα και μετά τον αναγραμματισμό. Μα, αν θέλαμε να μας θυμίζει τη φάλαινα αυτό το κοκαλάκι, δεν το λέγαμε και _φαλαίνιο_;


 
Επειδή από χτες σκέφτομαι κι επαναλαμβάνω το φαλαίνιο, το χώνεψα τελικά και δεν μου στάθηκε στο λαιμό. Ίσα-ίσα, μου άρεσε. Ω φάλαινα, ω φάλαινα, με τα φαλαίνιά σου...

Στο ντοκιμαντέρ δεν το χρησιμοποίησα, γιατί ο υποτιτλισμός δεν κάνει για πολλές ακροβασίες: λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου που έχει ο θεατής για να διαβάσει τον υπότιτλο, πρέπει να είναι αμέσως αντιληπτές οι αποδόσεις. 
Σε κείμενο όμως θα το έβαζα χωρίς δισταγμό, ιδίως σε επιστημονικό (έστω και εκλαϊκευμένο ή νιανιά εύκολο για τον αναγνώστη). 

Tο βρήκα και ως πρώτη απόδοση του baleen στον παλιόφιλό μου, το G-Word*:
*baleen: *επ/ουσ. φαλαίνιο, μπαλένα, (κν.) μπανέλα 

*Πώς μου τη δίνει που δεν παίζει στα 64μπιτα Βίντοουζ 7, δε λέγεται· πόσες καρτέλες πια ν' ανοίγω στον ιστοπεριηγητή μου;


----------



## Elsa (Jul 27, 2011)

Ανασταίνω παλιό νήμα, αλλά πήγα να ανοίξω νέο και ευτυχώς έψαξα πρώτα, όλα έχουν ρωτηθεί εδώ μέσα, απαπαπαπα! 

Λοιπόν, καταλήξαμε οτι η beluga αποδίδεται _λευκή φάλαινα_ ή και _φάλαινα μπελούγκα_, έτσι;
Κι αν θέλω να έχω πολλές, θα πω φάλαινες μπελούγκα ή φάλαινες μπελούγκες; (ή να πω λευκές φάλαινες, να τελειώνω...)

Άσχετο, αλλά μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί οι φακές μπελούγκα είναι μαύρες ενώ οι φάλαινες είναι λευκές;


----------



## nickel (Jul 27, 2011)

Θα έλεγα και σκέτες _μπελούγκες_, όπως λέει κι αυτός στο Βήμα. Ή όπως λέμε και _όρκες_. Η οικειότητα μπορεί να γεννά καταφρόνια, αλλά και η εξοικείωση με μια λέξη γεννά και κλιτικούς τύπους.


----------



## Elsa (Jul 27, 2011)

Χαίρομαι που το πρότεινες, και μένα μ' αρέσει το σκέτες μπελούγκες, ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Έχουμε όνομα για το spinner (ή Long-snouted) Dolphin; Θα το λέγατε μακρόρυγχο;


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Ένα-ένα τα ρωτάω: Πώς θα λέγαμε τα δελφίνια του είδους false killer whales; ψευδοφάλαινες-δολοφόνους; Μπα...


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Τι εκνευριστικά πράγματα! Στο #12 έχουμε _macrorhynchus_, που είναι _μακρόρρυγχος_. Αυτό εδώ το _spinner_ είναι _Stenella longirostris_, δηλαδή _Στενέλα η μακρόρρυγχος_ (το λατινικό longirostris = macrorhynchus). Στη δημοτική _μακρύρυγχη_. Και υπάρχει και το _κοινό μακρύρυγχο δελφίνι_, όπου μεταφράζουν έτσι το _long-beaked (common dolphin)_.


Και δες την _ψευδοόρκα_ (False Killer Whale, _Pseudorca crassidens_).


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Άμα πιάσω στα χέρια μου αυτόν τον έξυπνο που ξεκίνησε τη φάμπρικα να δίνει ονόματα σε όλα τα ζώα, long time ago... :curse:


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Σας ζάλισα με τα δελφίνια και τις φάλαινες, αλλά όλο κολλάω. Πώς θα μπορούσα να μεταφράσω το “dolphin drive fishery”; Λέγεται και σκέτο “dolphin drive”. 
Πρόκειται για τον τρόπο ψαρέματος κατα τον οποίο το κοπάδι οδηγείται στα ρηχά, συνηθως σε ένα κόλπο, όπου, αφού περάσουν πρώτα οι άνθρωποι των θαλάσσιων πάρκων (όπως του Αττικού Πάρκου καλή ώρα ) και διαλέξουν τα πιο όμορφα για τις "παραστάσεις" τους, τα υπόλοιπα σφαγιάζονται και πουλιούνται για κρέας. 

Νικ, την ψευδοόρκα την κράτησα, ευχαριστώ! Έτσι, μία λέξη είναι σωστό ή ψευδο-όρκα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2011)

Η _ψευδοόρκα_ δεν χρειάζεται ενωτικό, όπως δεν χρειάζεται η _γιγαντοοθόνη_ (που δεν έχει καν τονισμένο -_ο_-).

Το άλλο είναι δύσκολο. Η _εξώθηση_ των δελφινιών _στα ρηχά_ δεν αρέσει σε κανέναν. Δυστυχώς δεν αρέσει ούτε η _παγάνα_, που θα ήταν μια ωραία λέξη από άλλο κυνήγι.


----------



## Themis (Aug 1, 2011)

Αν δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί ικανοποιητικά το drive, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να επιχειρήσουμε να αναφερθούμε στο αποτέλεσμά του. Ο πλειστηριασμός αρχίζει με το "ψάρεμα δελφινιών με παγίδευση στα ρηχά".


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Ψάρεμα ή αιχμαλώτιση;


----------



## Themis (Aug 1, 2011)

Δεν θα άφηνα το ψάρεμα/αλιεία, αφού μεταφράζεις το fishery. Η αιχμαλώτιση μου φαίνεται ότι θα μπορούσε να αντικαταστήσει την παγίδευση, δηλαδή τη μέθοδο του ψαρέματος, αλλά εγώ δεν την προτιμώ.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 1, 2011)

Ναι, είναι μπλεγμένο... _αιχμαλώτιση_ βάζω και το _capture_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2016)

Ενδοφορουμική διασύνδεση:

*Φάλαινες και δελφίνια, πώς αποδίδονται τα ονόματα από τα αγγλικά στα ελληνικά*


----------

